# 2009 ACA convention - Cincinnati, OH.



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The American Cichlid Association is holding their 2009 convention in Cincinnati this year and it promises to be another great one.

http://www.2009aca.com/

*Fish Wars, the Hybrid Menace!
Welcome to Cincinnati
and the 2009 American Cichlid Association Convention
July 30 - August 2

The Greater Cincinnati Aquarium Society (GCAS) is very proud and extremely excited to once again host the convention. The American Cichlid Association conventions over the last few years have undeniably set the bar high; but, GCAS has a great group of people who will be working tirelessly to make the 2009 ACA convention one of the most informative, educational, entertaining, and just plain fun conventions you've ever attended!

The 4 days of the convention will be packed with exciting guest speakers including Ad Konings, Spencer Jack, and Michi Tobler; and workshops on "Catfish" hosted by Stephan Tanner and "Photography" by Gary Lange.

We will have day trips to the Cincinnati Zoo and Newport Aquarium/Krohn Conservatory; or explore on your own to area fish stores, shopping malls (we now have IKEA here!), Kings Island amusement park, local restaurants, sightseeing downtown Cincinnati, or spend the day at CoCo Key indoor water park on the hotel grounds!

Don't forget about the ACA juried Fish Show for all fish members of the family Cichlidae and the colossal fish auction on Sunday!!

Oh, and the Fabulous Babes will be here with their wonderful silent auction of all things "fish" and their, ahem, oral auction!!

Whew&#8230; and that's just part of what we have in store for you! Come to Cincinnati, bring the family, and enjoy a wonderful 2009 ACA convention!!*

I'm planning to attend and if anyone here is in the area, it's always a great time. And yes, they usually have plants too.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Any ACA 2009 goers here? I live in Cincinnati, so I'll probably make it up today or Saturday all day. I'm a big plant dude, not huge on fish, but there's some exotic and cool stuff that'll be at the ACA - plus it's just awesome to see what everyone else is breeding and what kinds of fish are out there.

Anything cool? (Any good plant sellers? )


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool Pyro! I've been here since Wednesday and it's a great convention this year.
There are tons of vendors, rare fish (tons of really nice fish over all) and quite a few plants so it's definitely worth the time to check it out.

I just bought some nice Anubias congensis and hastifolia for $3, so that was cool.

Oh, and there are tons of places giving out generous portions of fish food samples as well.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

I got some Anubias Nana, a few crypts, some Ludwigia Cuba, A-grade CRS for a great price, and enough fish food to last about the next 10 years. I made good use of the Aqueon booth! The guy said to take as much as I wanted, and by god, I took one of everything


----------

